# white cloud minnows in my planted 20g with kribs?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if i can add about 15 white clouds to my tank it has 2 kribs and 4 zebra dianos.All my kribs do is stay in the cave but the male does scout the perimiter.I would think they woould be ok but they are only 20. each so no prob.I am also posting to see if i can have them in my planted 55g in the SA forum


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

White clouds are not tropical, and like goldfish, need a cool period.


----------

